Ask HN: What's the best place to hire remote freelance developers? - rocketman_ai
======
dylanhassinger
[https://www.moonlightwork.com/](https://www.moonlightwork.com/)

~~~
rocketman_ai
thanks!

------
mtmail
"What is your favorite place to find work"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15646550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15646550)
from last week has a couple of good leads.

~~~
rocketman_ai
Cool, thanks!

